# 1991 maxima thermostat location



## LJM (Feb 1, 2004)

Does anyone have "online" the specs for installing a thermostat in a 1991 nissan maxima? If would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## thermodix (Feb 25, 2009)

LJM said:


> Does anyone have "online" the specs for installing a thermostat in a 1991 nissan maxima? If would be greatly appreciated?


I think you may try to ask you local auto tech about you 1991 nissan maxima thermostat... i think they know where it is...



_________________
Thermostat


----------



## DarkSide (Jul 8, 2009)

Dude the thermostat is located on the left side of the moter if you standing in front of the car. It's right on the top of the motor. There is a u hose kinda that goes into it. Just pull the bolts out and it's right there to remove. Replace the gasket before you close it back up.


----------

